# pubs and smoke (boston/cambridge)



## arctic monkey (Nov 27, 2005)

does anyone know of a pub/bar in boston where smoking is allowed? i am sure there are such places - i was told so (no details tho) but i just dont know where they are. and they' re definitely not in the lonely planet book.


any tips would be nice!

cheers!


----------



## Mation (Nov 27, 2005)

I haven't found any... If there are some, I'd like to know where  

Though I doubt they'd appreciate it being posted up here!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 12, 2005)

No way, Jose. 


   No smoking in bars means no smoking. Establishment owners get heavily fined for allowing people to smoke, so they just don't do it. A few years ago, maybe they'd let it slide some places, but I've never seen it happen anywhere recently. The only exception, ever, is that some bars will have outdoor areas/ patios you can smoke on somtimes. But not in winter obviously. 
    You could go to New hampshire though....only about 1 hour north of boston


----------

